# True Story....



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

My wife calls me up. She's out of breath.

"Are you mailing packages to yourself now??" :baffled:

I reply, "No?" :huh:

"Well, you got a package. To you FROM you."

"ok....?" :huh:

"YEAH, IT'S 50 LBS, AND IT COST $30 TO SHIP!"

"WHAT??? OPEN IT!!" 

"Lenoir (our dog) ran away because she knows it's a bomb."

Now, you have to understand. My wife isn't into the whole cigar thing. She doesn't get why we "bomb" each other. This is the first time i've ever heard her say "bomb" while talking about cigars.

back to the story...

My wife says, "It's a HUMIDOR! i'm gonna open it."

I say "ok."

She replies, "It's filled with bags and bags of cigars!!" :arghhhh:

"and an oasis!"

"and an oust fan!"

I say, "where was it mailed from??"

She says, "Minnesota"

Who the F*ck lives in Minnesota?

I say "send me pics".

so she did.

so here we are.... me with one of the greatest hits i've ever got and no one to "Thank".

i'd like the funny guy to come forward so i can "THANK" him.

whoever you are... i am truely humbled. 

Thank you.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Holy crap! That is awesome!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow...that is an amazing hit. That's a cool looking humidor and quite a selection of cigars.....


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Wow - that is one fine looking humidor! And filled to the brim with quality stogies too? That is a very generous BOTL indeed!

You know, I tried bombing myself a couple of times but the wife wouldn't buy it.


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow that is amazing. Things like this remind of how great the people here on CL are. That is just a shocking amount of generousity...


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow. thats crazy hit


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

HOLY (*&%@(% Rob. SOmeone is out to get you. Nice humi.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

HOLY CRAP!!! What a hit!!!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

there is onl one thing to say about a hit like that...WOW!!!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Dude that is craziness. Probably the best bomb I have seen since I joined on here (although bigfoot sends out some damage). Send more pics of the sticks if you can.


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

tmoney said:


> Dude that is craziness. Probably the best bomb I have seen since I joined on here (although bigfoot sends out some damage). Send more pics of the sticks if you can.


I'm gonna open the bags and take pics when i get home.

I still can't believe this is waiting for me at home!


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

A truely incredible hit....very generous


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Dude, you got one hell of a secret admirer! So the herf's at your house this weekend, eh?


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Wow! That is some crazy hit right there. Whoever the bomber was, I'd like to thank him for hitting you too! Just plain awesome generosity right there!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Now thats an Outstanding Hit!!!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

That is incredible.
I'd love to know who sent that.
Beautiful humidor.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

that is the very defintion of generosity to send something like that anonymous
amazing job!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Very nice humi. A true work or art.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

You gotta be sh1tting me! I swear, you uber-bombers sure know how to give an average Joe a complex. LOL

Amazing hit!!!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

That's one for the Hall of Fame for sure.


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Holy crap!!!!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

That is an amazing bomb. Wow! To the BOTL that sent that out, you are one of a kind. It is so fabulous to see the quality of the individual. Giving out rewards, with no recognition is humility at its best. A true example of unconditional love for the leaf. Way to go!


----------



## Chango (Apr 7, 2006)

Amazing...! One of the best bombs I've seen as well, since it was done anonymously.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh my word! That is one beautiful humidor and a great selection of cigars. Someone is very thoughtful.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Yup, someone tagged my buddy Rob for sure. I have been sitting here trying to help him figure out who sent this and we still have no clue. I hope someone steps up!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Wow!!!!!!


Someone Is Giving Mario And Bigfoot A Run For Their Money


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

HOLY SH!T!!!!!!!!! I'm just sitting here with my mouth hanging open!!!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm still amazes at the Quality of members here at CL. To the bomber....
Outstanding!!!!


----------



## Newfie (May 2, 2007)

Knew I heard & felt something. But I was afraid it was Fermi II!!

Nice hit, and whoever you are, look out if Rob finds out.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

That was above and beyond 4-sure./very nice.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Wow! Wow! From cigar bombs now to complete set ups!


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

I am in awe! Unsolicited, unprovoked, no warning......Just BOOM! That is true generosity!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

That humidor is a beautiful piece of art!! To the bomber, Unbelievable hit! Speechless


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

WTH?
thats super sweet!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Amazing.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Holy CRAP! That is just crazy man. Unreal generosity there. What a sweet humi and all those smokes!!! I know how you feel Rob, just amazing really!

A spectacular hit!! A VERY nice BOTL must live up in Minn - I wonder who it is? Hmmm?

Enjoy Rob! :dribble:

CD


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Is there anything to be said that hasn't already been said. WOW!!!! That is freaking awesome. What a hit, and from a mystery bomber!!! You would think you can't be surprised around here anymore, than BAM!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

That humi is just fantastic!!!! All those smokes in there too!!! Looked like some top notch ones also, crazy!!! Whoever this is, he/she must be one amazing person!!!


----------



## SmokinJoe (Apr 7, 2007)

That is truly a beautiful gift to cherish.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Holy guacamole--nice un you suspicious bomber person you!

Saweeeet!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

This isn't even a hit--Its manna from heaven-Unfreakinbelievable


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Omg dude thats incredible! Congradulations, thats like an amazing hit!


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

That person who gave bombed you with that has got to be one of the nicest persons out there haha
Congrats!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Sweet Hit!!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

:arghhhh:Unreal!!!!! This place is amaizing. Whoever you are, your a good good person. That just blows my mind!!


----------



## CPJim-cl (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow! What a generous and humble BOTL out there. Absolutely Top Notch! I am blown away by the generosity of people around here!


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

Worthy, Very Worthy


----------



## nootje (Feb 13, 2008)

A thing of beauty!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Did you save someone's life recently or something????


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

One of the best I have ever seen


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

very very cool one hell of bomb


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

WAY TOO COOL! You've got some good karma going dude!


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

That humidor rocks! I want one!!!

Very nice hit.


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

That is one special bomb right there!

Retaliate soon


----------



## ArrowJ (Mar 19, 2008)

Can you say "bomb of the week"?
That humidor is more than cool!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Holy SH-- Thats out of control and that humi is beautiful


----------



## Jimmy Robusto (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow! That is a gorgeous humidor. Congrats!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

OMG what a great hit.......... and the smokes look great :mrcool:


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow!! What an AMAZING hit!!! That is a really nice looking humidor!! And filled with smokes?!?! Just AMAZING!!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

That is one awesome hit - holy s#$% (rymes with hit)!

:huh:

My wife doesn't understand the 'bombing' thing either. She would freak! She gets a little pissy when someone bombs me - "what - _more_ cigars from people you don't know? You need to tell them to stop it - _you have enough_". That is, if she gets to the mailbox before I do!

They just don't understand .......................


----------



## fiberspy (Mar 17, 2008)

You were basically obliterated....enjoy the smokes


----------



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

I just clicked on it to see the nice humi! OMG!!!!!! Ok who's gonna bomb someone with a B&M? Congrats and, to the bomber, that was pure class.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Now that is a phenomenal hit! Nice selection of cigars, Oasis and a beautiful humidor to boot???:baffled: 
To quote a scene from 300: "This is madness!"


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

mhlatke said:


> To quote a scene from 300: "This is madness!"


No.

THIS IS CIGAR LIVE!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

cybervee said:


> My wife doesn't understand the 'bombing' thing either. She would freak! She gets a little pissy when someone bombs me - "what - _more_ cigars from people you don't know? You need to tell them to stop it - _you have enough_". That is, if she gets to the mailbox before I do!
> 
> They just don't understand .......................


I hear you brother!


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

What can I say that hasn't already been said? 

It's things like this that make CL such a great place.

A bomb well deserved as well as well planned and executed!!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

The mystery bomber strikes again! Definitely a strong candidate for Bomb of the Week!


----------



## Network13 (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow.....just wow


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm still dumbfounded... Crazy awesome hit there!


----------



## brightpaths (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks for your pictures and your post. What an awesome gift you received!

Congratulations!


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

beautiful...unless you send over a full B&M I think the sender won the wor


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

Alright, so this is the deal. Anyone who gives me the screen name of the person who sent this gets a package of super premiums from me.

Just PM me with the info. Your identity will be safe.

Except from me of course.


----------

